# New Craftsman 10" Table Saw 21833



## BeeFarmer (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice saw, I have the twin, the Ridgid 4512. These saws are prone to alignment issues, I you notice your blade will not hold an alignment with the miter slot you may have the issue, these saws are both made by Dayton. I had to replace the main trunnion in mine Ridgid sent it free. The new trunnions have the roman numeral II behind the riving knife level. If yours is fine, great enjoy that saw I sure do mine.


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks BeeFarmer, I will have to see what trunnion is in my saw.


----------



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

Be careful with a thin kref blade, the riving knife is thicker than the blade.
I have the same saw. I put a saw stop fence on mine


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Just like jokker78 I also put a sawstop fence on mine.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I have the same saw, great TS, I had to change my miter gauge as the face was not square to the table


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I know lots of folks who've put on the biesemeyer or shop fox classic. Is there something special about the SS fence?


----------



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

No not really, I got if for what the shop fox would have cost with shipping


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

@Jokker78 where do you buy your fences from?


----------



## pipstorm (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the same saw. Pretty good for the price . I too had issues with alignment. It's as if it ran out of adjustment just shy of being aligned with the miter slots. As of now I have my fence skewed to be parallel with the blade. Maybe one day, when I'm not so busy, I'll investigate it further.


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats Steve! Did you happen to look and see if you have that roman numeral II like BeeFarmer said?


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Was doing some research on searspartsdirect.com and noticed there was a 351.218330 and 351.218331 - wonder if one is a fixed version. I tried to a/b the parts for trunnion but it was hard because there were multiple trunnion descriptors but seems like they have different part #'s for the trunnion as well. Anyone see this?


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

@WorksInTheory I looked and mine says 'J H' on the trunnion,


----------

